# Maxant M3900 Wax Melter



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

You can build it yourself. Go get a 120 qt aluminum stock pot. Go to welding shop and have two 3/4 nipples welded in. One 2 inch from bottom and one 6 in from bottom. Put ball valves on nipples. I use propane cooker for heat. You can have a nipple welded in for an immersion heater if you would rather go that route. Will set you back less than $300.

Johnny


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Crabo, How many hives?


----------



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

800 this year, 1050 last year


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

It's a good unit. We render up to about 25lbs of wax at a time in it. It holds 5-6 gallons of cappings from the spinner. You would need several to keep up with that many colonies.


----------

